# cost of x-rays on legs?  roughly



## T's mum (1 June 2012)

my horse has got to have some x-rays done to find out whats going on with his mystery lameness and as he's not covered by insurance for his legs I have to pay myself.   the vet said would be around £200 + to have done but that seems very high (they will be bringing equipment to the yard.

Anyone else had to fork out for x-rays and let me know how much you were charged, please?

they also said about injecting something into the joint?!?

thanks


----------



## JVB (1 June 2012)

Having asked recently I was told it was £92 for first x-ray then £19 for any others, then call out on top and VAT


----------



## Amymay (1 June 2012)

Seems cheap to me.  I'd be setting aside at least £400.


----------



## saz5083 (1 June 2012)

X-rays and nerve blocks of two joints cost me £450 in January. Carried out at the vet hospital so no call out charge on top. Id say £200 was a very conservative estimate!


----------



## glenruby (1 June 2012)

V conservative I would say. Plus it is more expensive to have your horse treated in the field than at a hospital.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (1 June 2012)

Its much more expensive when they come to you, I would ring and ask if you can take the horse to them. 

My horse recently had x-rays and ultrasounds at the local vets and newmarket.
Lucky for me he had no real damage/injury and the lameness was due to him getting stuck in his rug (he isnt the smartest) or due to the amount he has grown (about 1 1/2 inches in 8ish weeks)

Hopefully you find out the issue and it doesnt cost through the roof. 

I am not sure how much this cost for me as the invoice hasnt arrived yet!


----------



## T's mum (1 June 2012)

oh dear    I am seriously sick with worry about money, horse keeps breaking and I am thousands and thousands in debt.  why does everything with horses cost so much


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (1 June 2012)

I agree, although my news is good its cost a lot to get there!

Do the vets have any idea why/where we might be lame? I would imagine as the are xraying they have an idea


----------



## Bojangles (1 June 2012)

I think Beaus was £300+ that was both front feet done. He isn't coverd either and had a foot op too. Now just need to find that money tree!! Lol. Are you able to get zero % credit card and transfer when time up?? Beaus has had 3 lots of xrays in just under a year!! A big Ouch!! When he gives me a whicker I don't think about the costs just so glad he is Stil with us.


----------



## GoodyGoody (4 June 2012)

Unfortunately horses are expensive creatures to keep well. Where does the 'mystery' part come from? Have you done all the standard lameness checks (walk and trot in small circles on hard ground both sides and same in straight line). Do you have a reliable physio/osteo/muscle specialist near you who could give you an opinion before forking out for x-rays? When did the lameness occur or has it built up over time (i.e. has he been off on the leg/s he is now lame on?).


----------



## dotty1 (4 June 2012)

I took my horse to the vets for nerve blocks and xrays last year and the total cost was unbelievable!!!!, the X Rays alone were £133 to basically plug the machine in then £15 per x ray.  Just make sure your vet doesn't get 'snap happy' as mine did......I was not happy when I got the bill..
To come out and X Ray for £200 sounds a bargain.


----------



## expat (4 June 2012)

£200 sounds quite reasonable - paid for mine £370 (both front legs) plus £35 call out charge. The entire investigation - 3 call outs, nerve blocks etc. came to over £600, not including treatment...mine was luckily covered by insurance except excess...good luck


----------



## planete (4 June 2012)

Would your veterinary practice allow you to pay in monthly instalments?  I know some do if the owner asks.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 June 2012)

It depends  on :

 The Vets
 the equipment
where they are x raying
how many shots they need to do 


 The hoof x ray is about 

 £  130 for the x ray machine and for 5 plates its about £ 75.
 So what you are quoted is about right.


 But I had free call out charge. 




.


----------



## tango'smum (5 June 2012)

my boys having x-rays in the morning,on all 4 feet, its going to cost £250 just for the x-rays... its an area day so half price call out... plus its the vets day off but he wants to do them...


----------



## maggiehorse (5 June 2012)

took my tb to equine hosp last year he had full lameness workup including nerve blocks on one leg and x rays on both front legs , was injected around coffin joint , total cost for approx two hours visit was £700


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (5 June 2012)

Think x rays were around 200 odd. Not included was the nerve blocks and sedation. I took him to the vets though


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (5 June 2012)

I had some xrays a few years ago on a hock. They came out to yard and did 3. It was less than the excess in my insurance so think about £120 ish...


----------

